# EM - Effektive Mikroorganismen



## kwoddel (25. Nov. 2006)

Hallo
Was haltet ihr von EM (Effektive Mikroorganismen) gegen Fadenalgen und als Teichpflege? Soweit ich es weiß wird es schon längere Zeit in der Landwirtschaft eingesetzt. Habe mir auch was zu gelegt und wollte es mal ausprobieren. Aber vielleicht sind welche auch schon damit in Konflikt gekommen und haben Erfahrungen damit. Wäre über Erfahrungsberichte dankbar.


----------



## Olli.P (25. Nov. 2006)

*AW: EM - Effektive Mikroorganismen*

Hi Kwoddel  ( Frank )

hatten wir das nicht schon mal?????  

Ist aber wahrscheinlich untergegangen weils hier mit drinne war......

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/2518/page-5

Lies doch mal die ganze Seite da steht dann auch der ein oder andere Link


Was hast du für die Kulturen gelöhnt????

War ein EM Berater bei dir????

Was hat der gesagt????



Gruß


Olaf


----------



## Olli.P (26. Nov. 2006)

*AW: EM - Effektive Mikroorganismen*

Siehste Frank,


da hat anscheinend keiner erfahrungen sammeln können!!!

Und die meinungen gehen da ja doch weit auseinander 

aber kannst du mal meine fragen beantworten???

Wenn nicht öffentlich hier, dann doch wenigstens per PN???
Ich werde schweigen wie ein Grab 

Wir haben einen solchen EM-Berater hier bei uns im Ort.......da kann ich dann wenigstens entscheiden ob sich das lohnt das ich den zu mir kommen lasse, wenn das Algenproblem in den nächsten 2 Jahren bestehen bleibt...., mein Teich soll erst einmal zeit zum einlaufen bekommen. Zweimal im Jahr bauen, ist bestimmt auch nicht gut für die Filterbakkis......



Gruß

Olaf


----------



## Armin501 (26. Nov. 2006)

*AW: EM - Effektive Mikroorganismen*

Bezüglich der Algenplage habe ich von meinem Nachbarn, ein alter 
DDR-Gärtner, den Rat bekommen, sobald das Wasser warm zu werden droht, einen Sack mit Stroh in den Teich zu deponieren.
Das habe ich auch gemacht, und siehe da, das Algenproblem ging fast auf
null zurück.
Gibt es dafür eine plausible Erklärung?
Ich habe eine These, will diese aber nicht vorschnell bekannt geben, denn
ich suche nach anderen Meinungen, und will diese nicht beeinflussen.


----------



## Olli.P (26. Nov. 2006)

*AW: EM - Effektive Mikroorganismen*

Hallo Armin501???,


ab welcher Temperatur droht das Wasser warm zu werden??? 10°, 15°, 20°, 25° oder 30°????

Wie viel Stroh für wie viel Liter????

Wie lange muß das Stroh im Wasser bleiben????

Gilt das für alle Algen??? oder nur für Faden- oder schwebealgen????

Fragen über Fragen, aber ich würde das dann gerne mal ausprobieren 


Gruß


Olaf


----------



## kwoddel (26. Nov. 2006)

*AW: EM - Effektive Mikroorganismen*

Hallo Olaf
Also ich habe von dem Zeug bisher nur gutes gehört und habe mir mal gedacht "versuche es mal aus ist ja keine reine Chemie"

Was hast du für die Kulturen gelöhnt???? 

EM1 = 1 Liter und 750 ml Zuckerrohrmelasse = 30 €

War ein EM Berater bei dir????

Nein wir haben es uns in Münster abgeholt

Was hat der gesagt????

Ja was willste hören, die hatte nicht soviel Ahnung für den Teichbenutzer, wie wir es anmachen müssen hat sie uns gesagt


----------



## Steingarnele (26. Nov. 2006)

*AW: EM - Effektive Mikroorganismen*



			
				Armin501 schrieb:
			
		

> Bezüglich der Algenplage habe ich von meinem Nachbarn, ein alter
> DDR-Gärtner, den Rat bekommen, sobald das Wasser warm zu werden droht, einen Sack mit Stroh in den Teich zu deponieren.
> Das habe ich auch gemacht, und siehe da, das Algenproblem ging fast auf
> null zurück.
> Gibt es dafür eine plausible Erklärung?



Hallo Armin,
das habe ich auch schon gehört. Man soll einen Sack Stroh in den Zulauf hängen, da sich darin Mikroorganismen sammeln bzw. entstehen, und die Algennährstoffe heraus filtern. Man sollte aber auch ein bestimmtes nehmen, nur ist mir entfallen welches es war.


----------



## Olli.P (26. Nov. 2006)

*AW: EM - Effektive Mikroorganismen*

Hi Frank,

na dann haben wir ja endlich ein Versuchskaninchen hier im Forum 



Fängst du da noch im winter mit an????


Ich glaube ich muß doch mal den EM Berater bei uns hier mal anrufen....

hoffentlich woll'n die da nich gleich jede menge Kohle für haben...

habt ihr nich auch so einen bei euch im Ort???

Guck doch mal:

http://www.emiko.de/



Gruß


Olaf


----------



## kwoddel (26. Nov. 2006)

*AW: EM - Effektive Mikroorganismen*

Hallo Olaf 
Von da habe ich Zeug her !!! Und wie Versuchskannichen:? :? Ja ich möchte das im Winter noch dazu geben, werde den Teich noch weiter heizen.


----------



## Olli.P (26. Nov. 2006)

*AW: EM - Effektive Mikroorganismen*

Hallo Frank,

da kannst doch auch auf Berater Klicken und dann nach Postleitzahlen sortiert suchen 

guckst du mal unten rechts auf der Seite 

Gruß

Olaf


----------



## Annett (27. Nov. 2006)

*AW: EM - Effektive Mikroorganismen*

Moin zusammen,

meine Meinung zu EM habe ich ja im anderen Thread schon geschrieben...

@Kwoddel
Sagst Du mir, was Du mit den Tierchen erreichen willst?! Wo drückt der Schuh, dass EM die Lösung sein soll/kann? 

@Matze + Armin
Von der Strohgeschichte ließt man öfters. Soll wohl auch im Pool funktionieren... wenn man ohne Chemie arbeiten will?!
Dafür nimmt man Gerstenstroh. Keine Ahnung, warum ausgerechnet Gerste.
Das einzige, was mir einfällt, warum das mit Stroh vielleicht funktioniert. Das Verhältnis zwischen C (Kohlenstoff) und N (Stickstoff) ist im Stroh sehr weit; soll heißen: Viel C und wenig N. Und deshalb verrottet Stroh auf dem Acker eben nur recht langsam/schlecht.
Naja, und Nitrat und die anderen N-Verbindungen im Teichwasser könnten wie eine Minigabe Stickstoffdünger auf dem Feld funktionieren->das Stroh verrottet! Und nimmt damit ein paar Stickstoffverbindungen aus dem Kreislauf. 
Das wäre meine Erklärung. Natürlich könnten im Stroh auch irgendwelche Gerbstoffe/-säuren enthalten sein, die ähnlich wie Eichenstämme/-späne wirken. Aber da bin ich jetzt echt überfragt.


----------



## Steingarnele (27. Nov. 2006)

*AW: EM - Effektive Mikroorganismen*

Hallo Annett,
du hast es wohl auf den Punkt gebracht.   Gerste vom Biobauern ist das Geheimnis, da in anderem wohl Düngestoffe enthalten sein können.  
Wie das so mit dem Abbau und dem Prozess an sich ist, hab ich keine Ahnung.


----------



## Annett (27. Nov. 2006)

*AW: EM - Effektive Mikroorganismen*

Hallo Matze,

die Aussage "Biobauer" stammt wohl eher daher, dass selbiger keine Fungizide, Stabilisatoren usw. = Pflanzenschutzmittel  verwenden darf. 
Im Neudeutschen nennt man das heutzutage "Pestizide" :crazy
Das Zeug verbreitet aber nicht die Pest, sondern sorgt dafür, dass die Lebensmittel ohne großen Arbeitsaufwand billig angebaut werden können!! Für die Geiz ist Geil Mentalität bei A*di und Co.
Das zur Ernte noch Dünger am Stroh haftet kannst Du getrost vergessen. Der ist so teuer, dass ihn garantiert niemand mehr so ohne weiteres verschwendet. Und wenn doch, dann liegt das Getreide trotz Stabilisatoren im Dreck (kippt um), weil es das bei zuviel N nun mal so macht. Und dann kann man das Stroh eh vergessen.

Manche Leute meinen, dass auch nach der Ernte noch Rückstande der Pflanzenschutzmittel im Stroh enthalten sein *könnten*... und diese *könnten* ja den Bakis und Mikroorganismen im Teich schaden. 
Deshalb gehen sie zum Biobauern, denn der darf das ja gar nicht erst anwenden und das Stroh kostet entsprechend mehr. Aber bei ein paar Kilogramm macht das sicher nicht sooviel aus.  

Ich behaupte hier aber nicht, dass das mit dem Stroh auch wirklich funktioniert! Also, Freiwillige vor?!


----------



## Steingarnele (29. Nov. 2006)

*AW: EM - Effektive Mikroorganismen*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Matze,
> 
> Ich behaupte hier aber nicht, dass das mit dem Stroh auch wirklich funktioniert! Also, Freiwillige vor?!



Hallo Annett,

also wenn mein Teich den Winter gut übersteht, werde ich das mal probieren.
Muss nur schauen wo ich das Stroh her bekommen. *lach*


----------

